# Bohemian Wax-wings



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

These are only winter visitors and don't come every year. This year there seems to be a lot of them around. Look where there is crab apples, Mountain Ash berries and juniper. They like the fruit that is still on the trees. These can be distinguished from the Cedar Waxwing by the color of the under tail coverts. Yellow on the Cedar and rufous on the Bohemian. Sometimes they come in large flocks numbered in the hundreds. In this group there was 26.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice James. I don't think I've ever seen them either. Where would be a good place to view them? My wife is a huge bird buff and I have been putting together a photo album of birds for her.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a flock of them in my tree today.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

Send some down Manti way. I haven't spotted any in Sanpete in six years.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures- There was a flock in Paradise this weekend. James did you catch the moon sets over the Wellsvilles this lat week. Incredible- I think it happens at sunrise like twice a year and the sunrise this morning over Cache Valley was also a sight to see.
Wish I had your photographic ability.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a Utah Bird site. If you want to look at the postings you can find out where people have been seeing the birds. Here is the link:

http://utahbirds.org/HotlineReports.htm

These birds seem to have wander lust and no telling where they will show up. You just have to be alert for a flock of birds either in a tree of flying. They do like fruit and berries.

Thanks for your comments.

I will have to confess, though I have been watching the moon of late I haven't taken any pictures of it. Here is a recent sunset pic:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet pics, that sunset is amazing. 

thanks


----------

